# this is what I see



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm

About 1/4 of the way down there is a picture of the head of a betta with fungal infection. This is very similar to what I see on my red betta.
The fish has no fuzz that can be clearly seen but rather seems to have flat white areas on her head and a general white sheen to her body.At times the patches disappear.
The sister fish also had it but I have been treating her with ichguard 2 and the majority of the white sheen has gone off her body. The white scales did almost disappear but today they are back with a vengance and not on only one side of her but now on both. She has been treated at room temperature for at least 1 1/2 weeks( 74 degrees) Water chages done twice weekly. She is in a 1 gallon container.
The white things on her scales are now raised-- maybe it is ich but it does not have the random pattern that ich has- rather individual scales have white bumps on them and seem to include the whole scale. i am totally stumped.
ideas please.
it is not practical to suggest that I put the girls in a Q tank as it is currently full of fry!


----------

